# Rheinischer Fischereiverband mit Klartext!



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai








*Rheinischer Fischereiverband mit Klartext!​*Kommentar

Es geschehen scheinbar doch noch Zeichen und Wunder. 

Nachdem der Rheinische Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. ja zuerst einmal mehr dem DAFV dessen Unfähigkeit und Inkompetenz nachgewiesen hatte in Bezug auf die vom DAFV verfälschte und in Rute und Rolle abgedruckte Pressemeldung, gehen die nun in die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Bundesumweltministerium und deren Art Politik zu machen:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1539&cHash=a096c031a7fea45ad199fa52d60dfb4b

Der Spiegel hatte einen Bericht gebracht über das BMUB und wie Frau Hendricks da Propaganda macht - wörtlich schreibt der Spiegel von "einer Posse"!

Und dazu schreibt nun der Rheinische Verband klar und eindeutig und zieht auch die Verbindung zum Angeln.

Schon die Einleitung gefällt mir gut:
_Das kleine 1x1 des Märchenerzählens beherrscht Bundesumweltministerin Barbara Hendricks (SPD) scheinbar perfekt._

_Und hier wird dann direkt zu Anglerthemen zurück gekoppelt:
Als Angler fallen einen hier die Themen zum Bag-Limit beim Dorsch (EU-Vorgabe), aber insbesondere auch die anstehende Entscheidung zu Angelverboten in den AWZ ein. Ebenso wie bei Umfrageergebnissen gibt es auch bei wissenschaftlichen Studien (Thünen) gewisse "Deutungsspielräume" bzw. Fehlertoleranzen. _

Auch wird klar eines postuliert:
Man hat nur die Wahl in de Umweltpolitik Politik Märchen zu erzählen - oder muss gegen solches Vorgehen des BMUB eben 
 laut und deutlich für die Wahrheit einstehen.

Hier scheint sich der Rheinische Fischereiverband auf den gleichen Weg zu machen, wie der Anglerverband Niedersachsen beim Kampf gegen von PETA initiierte Angelverbote.

*Nicht mehr nur alles blind schlucken, sondern offensiv rausgehen. *

Solche klaren Worte fehlen mir zum Beispiel vom Naturschutzverband DAFV, die eher noch mit dem BMUB kuscheln und mauscheln, statt klar deren Unzulänglichkeiten auszunutzen und etwas für Angler zu erreichen.

Und der letzte Satz, den unterschreibe ich auch so, den sollten sich einige in Ministerien und Behörden hinter die Ohren schreiben (und auch die Verbände, die immer noch meinen, man könne mit denen irgendwie mauscheln):
_Beim Gesetzentwurf zur Strafbarkeit bei der Verbreitung von Fake-News sollte Heiko Maas (ebenfalls SPD) darauf achten, dass Meldungen aus den Ministerien bzw. von PeTA nicht eingeschlossen werden. Sonst sind unsere Gefängnisse bald überfüllt._

Ich habe den Eindruck, als ob sich beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband seit den Präsidiumsneuwahlen doch einiges zu bewegen anfängt.

Und das nicht, wie gewohnt bei Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, gegen Angler oder pro Inkompetenz!

Nein, sondern tatsächlich mal in Richtung "wir kämpfen für unser Zahler, die Angler"..

*Weiter so - ich freue mich immer wie Sau, wenn ich mal einen Verband loben kann!!*

Demnächst besseres Ranking zu erwarten, wenn sie es nicht wieder versemmeln.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband mit Klartext!*

Die müssten doch bald die JHV haben.
Ich denke, da wird sich zeigen ob es endlich auf den richtigen Weg geht oder ob der Schlingerkurs beibehalten wird.

Verbleib im DAFV inkl. weiterer Übernahme der letzten Beitragserhöhung aus eigenen Mitteln?
Verbleib im DAFV inkl. Beitragserhöhung?
Oder raus aus dem Stall, wo es "der Sau nur so graust"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband mit Klartext!*

Bin auch gespannt - aber irgendwas ist da im Gange. 

Warte daher auch noch etwas mit dem Ranking - wär ja nicht das erste Mal , dass die am Ende umfallen...


----------

